# Question for live steam?



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok i have friends that have DC G scale layouts and i am building a live steam. Doy you think if i replaced the 1/4" steel axle with a Teflon axle would it be strong enough?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i had someone local tell me that the axel would still leave me points to cause a short so i need to go with a bushing between the wheel and hub


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It really depends if the wheels would be contacting anything other than the axle. Obviously, if the axle is insulated and the wheels do not touch the frame or anything else on the locomotive, that would work fine.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

from the picture i see stuff touching the wheel witch could make a short. of course mine isnt gona be exactly like the pic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have benefit of the picture, but if there is something touching the wheels, then you may indeed have the issue. Of course, insulating the hub of the wheels wouldn't fix that either.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

nothing touching the wheels other than the hub but i understand where your coming from!

it may be hard to insulate it or it may be impossible only 1 way to find out lol


----------

